# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Katalog i Kodikëve Kishtarë Mesjetarë të Shqipërisë

## Albo

THEOFAN POPA


*Beratinus-1*

Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit njihet në botën shkencore me emrin Codex Purpureus Beratinus.
Ky thesar dorëshkrimor, më i vjetri i lashtësisë sonë, ruan vetëm dy ungjij: të Mateut dhe të
Markut. Përbëhet prej 190 fletësh pergamene të ngjyrosura në ngjyrë të purpurt, në të kuqe të
thellë, sot shumë e zbehtë. Grafia e kodit është me shkronja argjendi të tretur. Disa fjalë janë
të shkruara me ar. Shkronjat janë kapitale, të tipit të përzier, kuadrat, (unciale majuscule).
Shkrimi është i vazhdueshëm, pa ndarje midis fjalëve. Nistoret janë të mëdha, por jo të
stolisura.
Formati i fletëve është 314 x 268 milimetra. Teksti është në dy kolona, me 17 rreshta për
kolonë dhe me një motiv dekorativ të thjeshtë.
Përveç shkrimit kaligrafik, që paraqitet si art më vete, kodiku ruan një dekor me një motiv prej
zemrash, që përbrenda kanë nga një lilan tri petalesh. Ky është një motiv interesant për
vjetërsinë. Motivi përfshihet brenda dy linjash paralele të vendosura vertikalisht dhe që
kryqëzohen horizontalisht, duke krijuar një kënd të drejtë.
Ky motiv i thjeshtë, që simbolizon epiqendrën shpirtërore të njeriut, si më i vjetri në bibliografinë
tonë më të lashtë, trashëgohet në kodikë tanë më të vonë, në mënyrë identike, si në Kodikun
nr. 4 të Beratit, në Kodikun nr. 8 të Beratit. I stilizuar motivi gjendet edhe në zbukurimoren e
disa kodikëve të tjerë, si në Kodikun nr. 5 të Vlorës dhe në Kodikun nr. 11 të Vlorës.
Ky kodik është dëmtuar rëndë gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, duke qenë i fshehur për një
kohë të gjatë në Berat. Eshtë restauruar, por paraqitet mjaft i dëmtuar.

----------


## Albo

*Beratinus-2*

Ky kodik u quajt prej Batiffol-it me emrin Codex Aureus Anthimi. Kjo për nder të emrit të
peshkopit të Beratit, Anthim Aleksudhi, i cili e kishte ndihmuar Batiffol-in për të njohur antikitetet
e Beratit.
Kodiku në fjalë është katërungjillësh, me 420 fletë pergameni, me tekst në njëshkolonë, me
format 24 x 19 cm, me grafi prej shkronjash të vogla korsive ari të tipit të vjetër dhe me 17
rreshta për faqe.
Kodiku ka qenë i stolisur me katër figurat e ungjillorëve, të dekoruara me korniza të gjera, me
katër vinjeta, nga të cilat tri ruhen, ndonëse mjaft të dëmtuara, kurse e katërta është zhdukur
krejt. Nga pjesë të ruajtura të kornizave dhe pjesë të vinjetave është bërë rindërtimi i plotë i
tyre në një kopje identike të këtij kodiku.
Çdo figurë e ungjillorëve është pikturuar brenda një katërkëndëshi me përmasa rreth 12 x 19
cm. Janë kompozuar thjesht, pa ndonjë sfond arkitekturor, madje pa tryezën e shkrimit, brenda
një katërkëndëshi të ngushtë, saqë figura e Shën Gjonit del pak përmbi linjën e sipërme
përkufizuese. Megjithatë, këto figura paraqiten të trajtuara bukur: Shën Gjoni ulur mbi një fron
me mbështetëse të lartë të harkuar nga sipër, kurse Shën Marku e Shën Luka mbi stola të
vegjël prej druri, në pozicion pak të përkulur mbi ungjillin e hapur që mbajnë mbi gjunjë.
Për portretet e këtyre figurave Batiffol-i ka shkruar, qysh në shekullin e 19-të, se ato janë
shuar tërësisht. Sot ato mund ti shohim në siluetë. Pjesët e tjera të figurave paraqiten,
gjithashtu, të dëmtuara shumë. Tek Shën Marku mungon gjithë pjesa e pergamenit mbi të
cilën është pikturuar ungjillori ndenjur. Ngjyrat e veshjeve sot paraqiten si një fushë e rrafshtë
ngjyrë kafeje të errët, të turbullt. Trajtimi i figurave është i një stili grafik të thatë. Rrudhat
përcaktohen me anë linjash të zeza, të thyera e të drejta, kurse me linja të lakuara piktori
anonim është përpjekur të arrijë format e gjymtyrëve dhe pozicionin e kërrusur të figurave.
Kështu, ndonëse të thjeshta, por me vizatim të saktë, këto figura vlerësohen për një finesë të
theksuar në vizatimin e siluetës. Pozicionet e figurave pak të kërrusura karakterizohen nga
eleganca.
Proporcionet e figurave pak të kërrusura, po të krahasohen me ato të miniaturës më të mirë
të shekullit të 10-të, të Kostandinopojës, me siguri do të duken si të një tipi gati naiv, siç e ka
vënë në dukje Batiffol-i. Për ti pasuruar artistikisht këto figura të thjeshta, artisti i ka stolisur
me korniza të bukura të trefishta, mbushur me motive gjeometrike e shirita të gërshetuar, me
medalione të vegjël si vargje prej rruazash ari ose lilanë të stilizuar, të gjitha prej ari, mbi
sfondin e purpurtë, me një ton si në blu të errët.
Këto stolisje të kornizave me motivet e tyre të stilizuara florale e gjeometrike, përbëjnë një
zbukurim artistik jo të zakonshëm, i cili, si pjesë përbërëse e pandarë e kompozimit në tërësi,
ia rrit vlerën artistike figurës së pikturuar. Pa këto dekorime të pasura e të bukura të kornizave
të gjera, figurat do të paraqiteshin tepër të varfëra, si të cunguara.
Nga katër vinjetat e kodikut ruhen vetëm tri, të vizatuara edhe këto në formë katërkëndëshi
kënddrejtë, prej katër brezash të mbushur me motive gjeometrike e florale të stilizuara, me
motive shtesë brenda medalionesh të vegjël, ose me motivin e sovajkave, të vendosura në
formë zigzagu. Piktori ka krijuar me to trekëndëshe. Fushat e brendshme të vinjetave kanë
titullin e ungjillit përkatës. Tek ajo e Ungjillit sipas Lukës ky është shkruar në formë kryqi
përfshirë prej një linje të trashë. Tek vinjeta e Ungjillit sipas Markut titulli përfshihet prej dy
rrathësh të mëdhenj dhe tek ajo e Ungjillit sipas Gjonit - brenda një fushe katërkëndëshe.
Duke u mbështetur në kaligrafinë me shkronja të vogla ari dhe në tipin korsiv të vjetër të
shkronjave, në inicialet e pazhvilluara, në motivet gjeografike e florale të stilizuara të kornizave,
si dhe në linjën elegante të trajtimit të figurave, mendojmë që kodiku Beratinus-2 mund ti
atribuohet gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të nëntë dhe mund të shkojë deri nga dekadat e fundit
të atij shekulli. Në favor të këtij datimi mendojmë se flet edhe ngjashmëria e kodikut tonë me
kodikë të huaj si Cod. Gr. 53 i shën Peterburgut, që K. Witzman e daton te shek. të 20-të.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 3-TË, I BERATIT*
(PERIKOPE UNGJIJSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 28 x 18 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 145.
Teksti: Në dy kolona për faqe.
Kapakët: Nuk ka pasur.
Ngjyra e shkrimit: Kafe, titujt janë në kafe të kuqërremtë.
Datimi: Gjysma e dytë e shek. IX. Ngjan me Cod. Urbin, Gr. 61 (Vatikan) dhe Cod.
Plut. (Laurenziana).
Dekoracione: Ruan dy vinjeta, njërën në fletën e 2-të dhe tjetrën në fletën e109-të.
Dekoracionet janë në ngjyrë kafe me nuanca. Ka dhe iniciale / nistore / të pikturuara.
Anëshkrime: Ruan një anëshkrim në fletën 143, ku lexohen fjalët: Fjeti shërbëtori i
Perëndisë Mihaili Sidhirofa, në muajin janar 13, ditën e dielë, ora 9.00.

Vërejtje: Nuk kuptohet se çfarë vlere i jep shifra p greke, vendosur mbi omegën (w),
që dihet se tregon numrin 100.
Fleta e parë e dorëshkrimit është i ndonjë kodiku tjetër dhe duhet të jetë vënë për mbrojtje,
meqë Kodiku i 3-të i Beratit nuk kishte kapakë. Teksti i ka shkronjat mjaft të zbehta, sa që
herë-herë nuk lidhen fjalët.
Gjendja e kodikut: Ky dorëshkrim ka pësuar shumë dëme. Prej fletës së parë deri në të
nëntën është ngrënë pergamena në cepin e majtë ku lidhen fletët, duke dëmtuar mjaft edhe
tekstin e kolonës së majtë, sidomos prej fletës 2 deri në fletën 8.
Në fletën 3, në mes të kolonës së djathtë, është ngrënë pak pergameni, por duke mos i
zhdukur shkronjat. Gjithashtu në fletën 12 kolona e djathtë ka pësuar pak grisje duke dëmtuar
tri shkronja. Prej fletës 13 deri në fletën 16, kolona e djathtë, në të shtatë rreshtat e sipërm, e
ka të holluar pergamenën, duke dëmtuar shkronjat, kurse fleta 14, nga hollimi i pergamenës,
ka dëmtime në pjesën e poshtme të kolonës së majtë dhe asaj të djathtë. Në fletën 18,
kolona e djathtë, rreshtat e sipërm, si dhe në fletën 19, pjesa e poshtme të dy kolonat, janë
dëmtuar mjaft nga hollimi i pergamenës. Në fletët 21, 22 dhe 23 është dëmtuar teksti i kolonës
së djathtë. Në fletën 26 ka një grisje të rrumbullakët të pergamenës në kolonën e djathtë
sipër, duke dëmtuar në pjesën fundore rreshtin e tretë e të katërt. Në fletën 47 kanë humbur
dy-tri shkronja në rreshtat 3, 4 dhe 5 të kolonës së djathtë. Sipër fletës 55 ka një grisje në
kolonën e majtë, deri në rreshtin 5. Fletët 59, 60, 61 dhe 62 e kanë të dëmtuar tekstin në
rreshtin e fundit të kolonës së majtë nga grisja e pergamenës. Fleta 79 ka një grisje në
rreshtin 12 nga poshtë të kolonës së djathtë, grisje që ka kaluar mjaft dhe në të majtën. Fleta
86 ka një grisje në katër rreshta të kolonës së djathtë. Në fletët 94, 95 e 96, në kolonën e
majtë, rreshtat 4, 5 e 6 kanë të ngrëna në pergamenën e holluar nga dy-tri shkronja. Fleta 114
ka një humbje teksti (çngjyrosje) në rreshtin 7 nga poshtë në kolonën e djathtë. Fleta 126, në
rreshtin e fundit të kolonës së majtë, ka të grisura tri shkronja nga hollimi i pergamenës.
Fletës 127, nga dëmtimi i pergamenës, i janë zhdukur mjaft shkronja të kolonës së djathtë.
Të dyja kolonat e fletëve 130 dhe 133 kanë një shqyerje të vogël mbi rreshtin e tretë nga
poshtë, pa e dëmtuar shkrimin. Prej fletës 139 deri në fletën 144 dorëshkrimi ka një vrimë në
rreshtin 4 të kolonës së djathtë, e cila vjen duke u zmadhuar e duke dëmtuar shkronjat deri
në fletën e fundit 145; kurse prej fletës 142 deri në atë 145 është hapur një vrimë tjetër, po në
kolonën e djathtë, duke dëmtuar rreshtin 4 e 5.
Fleta e fundit, në cepin e sipërm, ka të dëmtuar rreshtat e kolonës së djathtë. Tre rreshtat e
parë janë zhdukur krejt, i katërti ruan shkronja, kurse i pesti ka të dëmtuara disa shkronja. Në fletën e fundit teksti i perikopesë është i pambyllur.
Rreshtat e kolonave: Çdo kolonë ka 25 rreshta.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 4-T, I BERATIT*
(KATËRUNGJILLËSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 20.5 x 16 cm; trashësia 9 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 238.
Teksti: Me një kolonë, me 25 rreshta për faqe.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me lëkurë dhe kjo riveshur sipër me pëlhurë, që ruhet
në mënyrë fragmentare.
Grafia e tekstit: Kafe e çelët në të kuqe. Shënimet e kanoneve, si dhe titujt e ungjijve
dhe inicialet e perikopeve, janë prej ari.
Kodi përmban katër ungjijtë: Ungjillin sipas Mateut, sipas Markut, sipas Lukës dhe sipas
Gjonit.

Në gjashtë faqet e para janë vënë kanonet që tregojnë perikopetë, që lexohen gjatë gjithë vitit,
sipas festave. Kanonet janë ato të Eusebit. Ka dhe shënime rreth kanoneve.
Zbukurime: Në tri fletët e para ruhen gjashtë kanone me ornamente prej skenash të ndryshme,
të pikturuara me motive lulesh të stilizuara, ku mbizotëron më tepër bluja, kurse kornizat e
tyre përkufizuese janë prej linjash ari. Janë pikturuar nga dy pallonj, thëllëza dhe tre çifte
zogjsh të stilizuar, mbi çdo kanon nga dy shpezë.
Kodiku ka vinjeta të pikturuara me të njëjtat motive lulesh si dhe kanonet. Këto gjenden në
fletët: 6, 7, 9, 73, 74, 75, 113, 115, 117, 186, si dhe në fletën 189, recto e verso. Kodiku ka
figura të pikturuara. Në fletën 8 është figura e ungjillorit Mateu. Ndërmjet fletës 74 e 75 është
marrë një fletë, në të cilën ka qenë figura e ungjillorit Mark. Në fletën 116 ruhet figura e ungjillorit
Luka. Në fletën 189 ruhet figura e ungjillorit Gjon. Këto figura, ndonëse kanë pësuar shumë
dëme, sidomos në portretet, paraqiten nga më interesantet për nga vlera e tyre artistike,
vështruar nga çdo aspekt, si në kompozimin real të tyre, si për ngjyrat e kultivuara dhe gracioze,
përdorur në mënyrë harmonike, por sidomos për arritjen e tyre me një plastikë të theksuar
reale, që vërehet më mirë tek figura e Shën Lukës.
Grafia e teksit mund të thuhet se do të jetë marrë nga kaligrafët më të shquar në përgjithësi
në artin e kaligrafisë bizantine - është grafi e dorës së parë nga çdo aspekt. Gjithashtu, sa u
takon zbukurimeve, si për kanonet dhe vinjetat, për motivet e luleve dhe për dekoret e
ndryshme, mund të thuhet se janë të një niveli shumë të lartë artistik. Sa për shpezët, pallonjtë,
thëllëzat, zogjtë e stilizuar, këto flasin për vjetërsinë e këtij kodiku dhe për ndikimin e tipareve
antike.
Të gjitha këto na bëjnë të pohojmë se burimi i këtij kodiku duhet ti atribuohet shekullit të 10-të.
Fleta e fundit nuk ka lidhje me shkruesin e kodikut, ajo është përdorur për të përforcuar
lidhjen e kodikut. Kjo fletë përmban një pjesë nga teksti i Ungjillit sipas Gjonit, pikërisht pjesa
që bën fjalë për episodin e dënimit / faljes së lavires.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 5-TË, I VLORËS*
(KATËRUNGJILLËSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 23 x 18 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 308.
Teksti: Në një kolonë, me 22 rreshta.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me lëkurë dhe me pesë figura të punuara në pllaka
argjendi, nga të cilat katër janë me figurat e ungjillorëve: të Mateut, Markut, Lukës dhe të
Gjonit; secila me përmasa 7 cm x 5.5 cm. Kurse pllaka e mesit përmban një skenë të punuar
me savat në basoreliev. Figurat në portrete janë mjaft të dëmtuara. Ungjillorët janë punuar në
gjysmëfigurë. Pllakat janë mbërthyer me gozhdë argjendi me koka të rruzullta, që dalin mbi
sipërfaqe për të mos dëmtuar basorelievin e figurave. Figurat e ungjillorëve janë arritur me
mjaft art.
Fleta e parë e kodikut ka këtë frazë me shkronja të imta: Libri i Pandokratorit. Pandokratori
ka qenë një manastir i dëgjuar në Kostandinopojë. Kjo frazë është shkruar po aty dhe katër
herë të tjera, nga duar të ndryshme. Në anën tjetër të fletës së parë ruhet një tekst i imët, që
flet mbi kanonet e ungjijve sipas Eusebit. Ky tekst është i përfshirë prej brezash katërkëndorë,
me ornamente. Kjo vazhdon në faqen e tretë, me kornizë të njëllojtë.
Në faqet e para të kodikut gjenden 9 kanone të stolisura me lule të stilizuara brenda skemave
të ndryshme, ku mbizotërojnë ngjyrat blu dhe e kuqja. Sipër janë të stolisura me shpezë të
ndryshme, si thëllëza, pëllumba, rosa e të tjera, si dhe me bisqe e lule të çelura anash
vinjetave. Kodiku ruan katër figurat e ungjillorëve në faqet përballë me fletën ku fillon teksti
ungjillor. Figurat e ungjillorëve janë më të vona nga koha e shkrimit të kodikut. Janë pikturuar
mbi letër dhe janë ngjitur mbi faqen e pashkruar të pergamenës.
Shtojcë pas tetraungjillit: Prej fletës 298 deri në fletën 306 janë shkruar 10 perikope nga ungjij
të ndryshëm. Duket ndryshimi i kaligrafisë dhe prania e një dore tjetër. Fleta 307 përmban
sqarime me shkronja të imëta nga orologjia, që tregon çfarë duhet lexuar në festat fetare të
vitit, në shërbesat e kultit. Fleta e fundit është shkruar me shkronja të arta, me siguri prej një
dore tjetër nga ato më të parat. Që kjo faqe e shkëputur është marrë nga ndonjë libër tjetër
dhe ngjitur këtu, e mësojmë nga përmbajtja e frazave letrare teologjike.
Dëmet që ka pësuar kodiku janë fare të pakta në krahasim me ato të kodikëve të tjerë. Fleta
2 është e shkëputur, fleta 4 ka një prerje në mes të kolonës së djathtë të pikturës së kanonit,
në mënyrë vertikale deri poshtë në linjën përkufizuese të kanonit, si dhe në linjë horizontale,
duke mos dëmtuar shënimet e kanonit. Në fletën 11 ka patur një shënim prej 6-7 rreshtash,
i cili është fshirë krejt. Në fletën 12 teksti është zbehur shumë nga të fshirët dhe me vështirësi
lexohet. Prej fletës 290 e deri në fund janë gati duke u shkëputur fletët, për shkak të dobësimit
të të lidhurit, prandaj duhet të qepen. Kodiku ka disa fletë të ndotura, ka mjaft pikime dylli, të
cilat mund të pastrohen lehtë duke mos dëmtuar tekstin
Përmbajtjet e krerëve të çdo ungjilli janë shkruar me ar. Tek Ungjilli sipas Gjonit janë zbehur
mjaft.
Kapakët prej lëkure e kanë të dëmtuar lëkurën në vendin e lidhjes, si poshtë dhe sipër.
Duke u mbështetur në motivet e vinjetave dhe në mënyrën artistike të realizimit të tyre, në
pikturimin e shpezëve mbi to, si dhe në tekstin me shkrim kaligrafik të tipit të vjetër, ka të
ngjarë që ky kodik ti përkasë mesit të shekullit të 11-të.
Kodi nuk e ruan nënshkrimin e riprodhuesit.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 6-TË, I BERATIT*
(PERIKOPE UNGJIJSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 21 x 19 cm.
Sasia e fletetëve: 50.
Teksti: Në dy kolona, me 26 rreshta për kolonë.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me lëkurë.
Datimi: viti 1043.
Kodiku ka tri vinjeta të pikturuara dy në formë shiriti dhe një me gërshetime të dy ngjyrave, blu
dhe kafe. Vinjeta e fletës 31 ruhet më mirë. Eshtë e ndarë në 9 katërkëndëshe, secila me nga
një ornament në formë luleje të stilizuar. Ajo e fletës 1 është e errësuar (ka qenë në ngjyrë blu
dhe të kuqe të errët).
Kodiku ka dhe disa germa iniciale të pikturuara. Relativisht më të bukura janë dy T (gr. tau)
në fletën 33, me ngjyrë të kuqe dhe blu.
Dëmtimet: Ky kodik është shumë i dëmtuar nga insektet, si në kapakët dhe në fletët me
tekstin. Prej fletës 1 deri në fletën 9 pergamena është ngrënë nga insektet në kolonat e majta,
duke dëmtuar shumë tekstin. Në disa nga këto faqe teksti është zhdukur nga zbehja, si në
fletët 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9. Gjithashtu zhdukje të pjesshme të tekstit kanë fletët: 11, 12, 14, 15.
Fleta 18 ka një grisje, por janë ruajtur copat e pergamenës, të cilat mundet të restaurohen.
Fleta 21 ka shumë zbehtësi. Fletët 23-26 janë prerë me thikë në kolonën e majtë deri në
rreshtin 10, por duke mos zhdukur shkronjat. Kurse fleta 23 ka 7 rreshta të fshirë shumë. Në
fletën 30 është zbehur shumë teksti i kolonës së djathtë. Kjo përsëritet edhe në fletët 36, 39-
43, 45 dhe 46. Fletët 48 dhe 49 e 50 kanë tekste me grafi të ndryshme prej asaj bazë, gjë që
tregon se janë disa duar shkruesish, të ndryshme prej asaj të kopjuesit.
Vlera e këtij kodiku qëndron në datimin e saktë që ai e ruan. Me anën e kaligrafisë së këtij
kodiku mund të bëhen krahasime me paleografinë e teksteve të padatuara dhe mund të
datohen me shumë përafërsi. Ky tekst duhet ti përkasë kishës së ndonjë fshati, duke u
mbështetur në nivelin jo aq të lartë artistik të tij, si dhe në vinjetat, në inicialet dhe në grafinë e
tij.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 7-TË, I VLORËS*
(PERIKOPE UNGJIJSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 27 x 22 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 287.
Teksti: Në dy kolona për faqe, me 21 rreshta për kolonë.
Grafia: Me shkronja të vogla të tipit të vjetër, në ngjyrë kafe, me dy pikësime të kuqe.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me pëlhurë në ngjyrë blu. Në faqen e sipërme ka një
medalion argjendi ku është punuar figura e Krishtit. Kjo mban datën 1886. Kurse kapaku i
faqes së poshtme ka një pllakë argjendi në formë trapezoidi, me skenën e pagëzimit të
Krishtit.
Punimi i këtyre ilustrimeve është me forma naive, pa art.
Zbukurimet: Kodiku stoliset me katër vinjeta në formën e germës p (pi) greke, të stolisura
me lule të stilizuara mbi një sfond ari.
Germat fillestare të tekstit stolisen me ar dhe zbukurohen me ngjyrë blu.
Vinjeta ruhen në fletët 1, 40, 100, 131. Kodiku ka patur dhe dy vinjeta të tjera. Në fletën 81 kjo
ka qenë në formë shiriti. Tjetra ruhej në fletën 269.
Inicialet e perikopeve janë të zbukuruara me ngjyrë blu e jeshile, kurse disa të tjera janë fare
të thjeshta, në ngjyrë kafe në të kuqe.
Dëmet që ka pësuar kodiku nuk janë të pakta. Fleta 1 ka shumë vrima prej brejtjes nga
insektet. Fleta 9 ka pak prishje poshtë, në mes dy kolonave, duke mos prekur tekstin. Fleta
11 e ka të prerë pak pergamenën pas rreshtit 7 të kolonës së djathtë. Fleta 18 ka grisje të
pergamenës në cepin e fundmë të kolonës së djathtë, por pa e dëmtuar tekstin. Fleta 34 ka
të shqitur pjesën e poshtme të saj. Fleta 36, në kolonën e majtë, ka një grisje prej poshtë deri
në rreshtin e katërt, po kështu dhe fleta 38. Fletës 41 i janë zbehur dy rreshtat e poshtëm të
kolonës së djathtë. Gjysma e dy rreshtave të kolonës së majtë të fletës 47 ka të grisur
pergamenën në mes të kolonës së majtë, deri afër rreshtit 11 nga sipër. Fleta 62 ka grisje në
pjesën e poshtme. Fleta 68 ka mjaft grisje në pjesën e poshtme, po kështu dhe fleta 73. Fleta
82 ka të prera dy rreshta të kolonës së majtë. Me sa kuptohet, kanë prerë vinjetën dhe e kanë
marrë. Fleta 83 ka një të grisur poshtë. Fleta 86 e 87 janë grisur shumë nga pjesa e poshtme,
si dhe fleta 104. Fletët 116, 135, 137, 139, 141, 145, 147, 155 nga poshtë kanë grisje dhe janë
shqitur nga vëllimi. Fleta 174 është grisur në pjesën e poshtme; tri rreshtat e kolonës së
majtë i ka të qepura pas grisjes. Fleta 231 është shqitur shumë dhe ka grisje të vogla. Shumë
fletë të teksti janë të zbehta: 239, 240, 241, 232, 233, 244, 245, 247. Fleta 262 ka zbehje
teksti në dy kolonat poshtë. Kjo përsëritet dhe në fletët: 263, 264, 265, 267, 268, 270, 271,
273, 278, 279, 281, 286.
Në fletën 2 ruhen dy shënime dhuratash.
Vinjeta e fl. 3 është e ngjashme me një vinjetë të Psaltrit të Petërburgut (Cod. Gr. 214); me
një vinjetë të Cod. Gr. 44 të Patmosit dhe me një tjetër te Cod. 110 të Oksfordit, të gjithë të
shek. të 10-të, deri shek. i 11-të.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 8-TË, I BERATIT*
(PERIKOPE UNGJIJSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 26.4 x 21.4 cm (përmasa e fletës së brendshme).
Sasia e fletëve: 348.
Teksti: Në dy kolona, i shkruar prej duarsh të ndryshme, prandaj dhe numri i kolonave
dhe i rreshtave të tyre ndryshon sipas shkruesit. Prej fletës 3 deri në fletën 42 kolonat kanë
nga 23 rreshta. Prej fletës 43 deri në fletën 182 kolonat kanë nga 23 rreshta. Prej fletës 184
deri në fletën 285 kolonat kanë përsëri nga 23 rreshta. Prej fletës 288 deri në fletën 292
kolonat kanë nga 22 rreshta. Prej fletës 294 deri në fletën 335 kolonat kanë nga 23 rreshta.
Fleta 336 ka nga 35 e 36 rreshta. Prej fletës 337 kolonat kanë nga 23 rreshta, deri në fletën
348, që është mbyllja e dorëshkrimit.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, të veshur me lëkurë, mbi të cilën, në të dy faqet, të sipërmen
e të poshtmen, përmban ornamente lineare dhe florale të stilizuara, të stampuara me presë,
që kanë rëndësinë e tyre, sepse i përkasin kulturës së shekullit të 11-të, kur është shkruar
kodiku. Ornamentet në lëkurë dhe në përgjithësi kapakët janë në gjendje shumë të mirë për
kohën kur janë punuar.
Grafia: Jo unike, përmban të paktën shkrimin e tre njerëzve të ndryshëm. Kësaj i
përgjigjet numër i ndryshëm i kolonave. Të tria grafitë janë anonime. Kolonat janë me 23
rreshta (autori i parë), me 20 rreshta (autori i dytë) dhe me 22 rreshta (autori i tretë). Shkrimi
i të tre autorëve ka vlerë kaligrafike. Deri në fletën 43 shkrimi është në ngjyrë kafe të çelët,
kurse prej fletës 43 deri në fletën 182 është në ngjyrë kafe të errët. Shkrimi i tekstit prej fletës
288 deri në fletën 292 është i errët në të zezë. Kjo është grafi pak e imët. Në disa krerë
perikopesh, sidomos tek vinjetat, grafia është me ngjyrë ari ose më saktë e shkruar me ar.
Zbukurimet: Ky kodik ka pasur 11 vinjeta, nga të cilat vetëm ajo e fletës 184 ruhet. Kjo vinjetë
përmban lule në ngjyrë blu në të gjelbër, të stilizuara, mbi një sfond ari të ndritshëm, siç janë
dhe vinjetat e kodikëve më të hershëm, të shekullit të 10-të dhe të 11-të. Dy vinjeta të tjera si
kjo janë prerë e marrë, duke dëmtuar dhe një pjesë të kolonës pranë. Këtë e vërteton titulli
prej ari i perikopesë, si dhe nistorja në ar e me ngjyrë zbukuruese blu. Njëra nga këto ka qenë
në fletën 293 dhe tjetra në fletën 203. Në këtë fletë është prerë edhe titulli i perikopesë me
shkrim ari, si dhe iniciali i stolisur me ar e bojë blu. Nëntë vinjeta të tjera janë vizatuar prej
linjash të holla të kuqe me motive të ndryshme gjeometrike, florale, të bukura. Këto, si dhe
inicialet më të stolisura, me ngjyrë të kuqe, janë në fletët: 43, 293, 311, 320, 321, 332, 333,
337 dhe 339.
Gjendja fizike e kodikut është e mirë, përveç dy vinjetave që janë prerë e grabitur. Kodiku nuk
ka pësuar ndonjë dëm tjetër.
Si për grafinë e tij, si dhe dekorimet e vinjetave e të inicialeve, kodiku duhet ti atribuohet
shekullit të 11-të.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 9-TË, I BERATIT*
(PERIKOPE UNGJIJSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 31.5 x 24 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 151.
Teksti: Në dy kolona dhe përmban ungjij në perikope. Në fletën e parë, kolona e parë,
gjendet një pjesë teksti nga jeta e martirëve. Në të njëjtën fletë, nga fundi i kolonës së majtë,
është një poezi mbi martirët, e cila vazhdon edhe gjatë gjithë kolonës së djathtë deri në
gjysmën e kolonës së majtë recto. Nën të fillon një perikope e letrës së Palit për hebrejtë.
Kolona e djathtë në këtë faqe përmban perikopenë e Ungjillit sipas Gjonit, mbi pësimet e
Krishtit. Kolona e majtë e fletës së dytë përmban një perikope të Ungjillit sipas Mateut. Nën të
është tregimi mbi rigjetjen e relikeve të Shën Stefanit. Kolona e djathtë ka poezi kushtuar
Shën Stefanit, shkruar me alfabetin e vjetër muzikologjik bizantin. Këto dy fletë, me tekste
fragmentare, janë më të vona nga teksti kryesor (të shekullit të 13-të ose të 14-të). Me rëndësi
janë kompozimet me nota bizantine në fletën 2, që, në krahasim me dorëshkrime të ngjashme
që gjenden në përbërje të kodikëve të tjerë, tregojnë zhvillimin e tyre si traditë gjatë shekujve.
Dy fletët e fundit të kodikut përmbajnë një tregim mbi martirizimin e dëshmorëve të Romës.
Një kolonë e kësaj pjese të fundme duhet ti atribuohet kohës prej gjysmës së dytë të shekullit
të 11-të, deri në fillimin e shekullit të 12-të.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me lëkurë, e cila përmban po ato dekorime të presuara që
kanë dhe kapakët e Kodikut të 8-të të Beratit, me zbukurime të ndryshme lineare dhe florale
të stilizuara.
Kodiku përmban poezi kushtuar Shën Mërisë, si në faqen e parë recto, ashtu dhe në atë
verso.
Shkrimi është i imët dhe me rreshta jo të dendur. Duket sikur autori ka pasur për qëllim të
vendosë paralelisht tekstin dhe notat.
Kodi ruan një vinjetë formën e germës p-pi greke - në faqen 7, sikurse gjendet edhe në
kodikë të tjerë të shekullit të 11-të. Ky ka po ashtu dy dekore florale të stilizuara, vizatuar me
ngjyrë blu mbi sfond ari, me iniciale prej ari e bojë blu. Titulli i perikopesë shkruhet me shkronja
ari. Vinjeta e dytë, gjithashtu, vendoset mbi sfond ari dhe ka linja blu me të bardhë, të rruzullta
e të harkuara. Titulli me shkronjën nistore janë prej ari.
Grafia: Në ngjyrë kafe në të kuqe.
Dëmet: Fletës së dytë i mungon një e treta; pergamena e pjesës që ruhet është e ngrënë deri
tek notat. Prej fletës 9 deri në fletën 12 ka një shqitje të lidhjes nga sipër, kurse fleta 13 ka të
dëmtuar pergamenën në tre rreshta në kolonën e parë sipër. Fletët 75-76 janë prerë mjaft
nga ana e poshtme, me sa duket duke shënuar vizat, të cilat orientojnë rreshtat dhe distancën
e kolonave. Fleta 86 ka një të prerë të pjerrët në kolonën e majtë, kurse fleta 123 ka një të
qepur prej gjysmës së kolonës së djathtë e deri poshtë në fund. Fleta 143 ka një fragment të
grisur e të qepur në pjesën e poshtme të kolonës së majtë.
Në përgjithësi gjendja fizike e kodit rezulton relativisht e mirë.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 10-TË, I VLORËS*
(KATËRUNGJILLËSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 28.2 x 20.3 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 305.
Teksti: Në një kolonë, me shkronja të tipit të periudhës së mesme, në ngjyrë kafe.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me kadife të gjelbër dhe me dy pllaka argjendi mbi to.
Pllaka e sipërme ka figurën e Krishtit të kryqëzuar dhe e poshtmja ka figurën e Shën Vlashit,
punuar në basoreliev me sovajkë, pa ndonjë vlerë artistike. Eshtë punë e shekullit të 19-të.
Duke qenë pronë e manastirit të Shën Vlashit, në shekujt e vonët kanë punuar e vendosur
mbi të figurën e këtij shenjti.
Datimi: Kopjim i fundit të shekullit të 11-të, që mund të shkojë deri në fillim të shekullit
të 12-të.
Autori i shkrimit dëshmohet nga shënimi autograf në fund të fletës së fundit, ku thuhet: Këto
shkrime janë të zotit Mina.
Ky kodik nuk ka pësuar dëme, përveç pesë fletëve të fundit, të cilat janë shkëputur nga vëllimi
me gjithë kapakun.
Zbukurimet: Ky kodik është një nga më të stolisurit dhe nga më të bukurit në përgjithësi për
miniaturën e dorëshkrimeve tona mesjetare.
Në faqet që paraprijnë fillimin e çdo ungjilli ruhen skenat me figurën e ungjillorit përkatës:
- Në fletën 16 verso është skena e ungjillorit Mateu.
- Në fletën 150 verso është skena e ungjillorit Luka.
- Në fletën 236 verso është skena e ungjillorit Gjon.
- Në fletën 3 ruhet një vinjetë e vogël në formë shiriti me dy linja të bardha të gërshetuara mbi
sfond të kuq. Kjo vinjetë gjendet para listës së krerëve të çdo ungjilli.
- Në fletën para listës së perikopeve, bashkë me përmbajtjen e secilës prej këtyre, është
pikturuar nga një fasadë arkitekturore kishe të stilizuar, që qëndron mbi kolona mermeri, të
cilat japin idenë se janë solide. Këto fasada janë të stolisura me kubera, punuar me ngjyra të
ndryshme (blu, të kuqe dhe ar). Mbi to janë pikturuar zogj të ndryshëm, veçmas pallonj. Në
krye të faqes së brendshme të secilës është shkruar titulli me shkronja kapitale ari,si p.sh.:
Krerët e Ungjillit sipas Mateut.
Para fletës me pikturën e çdo ungjillori pikturohet një katërkëndësh kënddrejtë, përkufizuar
prej një shiriti të stolisur nga brenda prej linjash të kurbëta, të cilat lëshojnë gjethe të vogla të
stilizuara me ngjyrë blu, të gjelbër ose të kuqe. Brenda katërkëndëshit është pikturuar një
kryq i madh ngjyrë ari, nga fundi i të cilit dalin disa linja të lakuara, me të njëjtat ngjyra që kanë
dhe kornizat. Kurse pranë Ungjillit sipas Lukës, para pikturës së kishës, ruhet një fushë
katërkëndëshe stolisur gjithashtu prej linjash të kurbëta, vizatuar me ngjyrë të verdhë e të
kuqe.
Figurat e ungjillorëve janë pikturuar secila mbi një fasadë arkitekturore. Figura e Mateut gjendet
mbi një fasadë bazilike me dy pirgje të vegjël anash dhe një kambanare në mes. Ungjillori
qëndron i ulur para tavolinës së shkrimit, me mjetet e të shkruarit, duke lexuar tekstin që ka
shkruar. E gjithë skena vendoset mbi një sfond ari. Në të tria anët kjo është e përkufizuar prej
një shiriti mjaft të gjerë me lule jasemini mbi sfond ari. Shiriti sipër ka dhe një lepur, që e
vështron një dhelpër.
Figura e ungjillorit Luka duket si e pikturuar mbi një taracë të një godine me arkitekturë laikefamiljare.
Ungjillori ka tavolinën e shkrimit para dhe shihet duke ndenjur mbi një karrige pa
mbështetëse, në veprim, duke mprehur mjetet e shkrimit. Kjo ruhet relativisht shumë më
mirë nga ajo e Mateut. Figura e Lukës qëndron ndenjur me një karrige me mbështetëse,
duke shkruar ungjillin, të cilin e mban mbi gjunjë para tavolinës së shkrimit. Taraca ka një si
tendë që qëndron mbi pesë kolona, me një mbulesë në formë palme, të gjitha mbi sfond ari.
Në kornizën që e rrethon figurën, në pjesën e sipërme, është dhënë një dhelpër e strukur, që
bëhet gati për tiu hedhur një gjeli që nuk e ka parë rrezikun.
Ungjillori Gjon pikturohet mbi një sfond shkëmbor, duke shikuar rrezet nga qielli dhe duke i
diktuar nxënësit të tij, Prohorit, që po shkruan ndenjur mbi një tavolinë. Figura e Gjonitme
Prohorin ngjan me një miniaturë të Cod. Gr. 41, i shek. të 12-të, që ruhet në Moske.
Secili ungjill në faqen fillestare sipër stoliset me nga një vinjetë në formën e germës p-pi
greke - me motive lulesh të stilizuara mbi sfond ari.
Titulli i çdo ungjilli shkruhet me shkronja kapitale ari.
Nistoret e çdo ungjilli janë pikturuar me ngjyrë blu dhe ar, në mënyrë artistikisht të veçantë.
Fleta e fundit 305 ruan një shënim, me dorën e peshkopit Joasaf të Beratit, që mban datën 30
mars 1889, ku thuhet se ky kodik është pronë e kishës së Shën Vlashit të Vlorës.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 11-TË, I VLORËS*
(PERIKOPE UNGJIJSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Numri i fletëve: 254.
Grafia: E tipit të vjetër. Shkrimi është kaligrafik. Teksti është shkruar me germa të
vogla, me ngjyrë kafe. Titujt e ungjijve janë shkruar me shkronja kapitale dhe këto janë prej
ari.
Shkrimi: Në dy kolona për faqe. Madhësia e faqes është 32 cm x 25.5 cm. Numri i
rreshtave për faqe është jo i njësuar.
Stolisjet: Kodiku nuk përmban zbatime artistike në miniaturë, por në fillim të perikopeve
gjendet si rregull një vinjetë. Nga këto, pesë kanë formën e një katërkëndëshi kënddrejtë. Të
tjerat kanë formën e një shiriti me shtrirje horizontale, që zbukurohet me lule tri dhe
pesëpetalëshe. Këto kufizohen me vijëza të holla elegante të bardha, të ngjashme me ato që
përshkruhen për kodikët e vjetër të Beratit dhe për Kodikun e 5-të të Vlorës.
Artistikisht dhe me shije janë vizatuar inicialet, të cilat janë të shumta, të mëdha dhe të zhvilluara
mirë.
Sido që këto motive janë stilizuar bukur prej linjëzash dhe vijëzash e lulesh, të vëna në dukje
qartë mbi një sfond prej ari të ndritshëm, duhet thënë se nuk e kanë finesën e zbukurimeve të
ngjashme në kodikë më të hershëm. Kjo tregon se ky kodik duhet të jetë i një kohe relativisht
të mëvonshme.
Duke u nisur nga grafia dhe karakteri i zbukurimeve, mund të arrihet në përfundimin se ky
dorëshkrim nuk mund të jetë më i hershëm se gjysma e dytë e shekullit të 12-të.
Shënime: Në vinjetën me numër 81 ruhet një shënim që mezi lexohet, ku gjendet emri i
autorit riprodhues:  e shkroi meshtari Joan (Gjon), pa datë.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 12-TË, I BERATIT*
(OMILIE NGA UNGJILLI SIPAS GJONIT)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 22.2. x 16.6 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 603.
Teksti: Në një kolonë, me 20 rreshta, me grafi të tipit të periudhës së mesme.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me lëkurë, mbi të cilën ka ornamente të presuara,
njësoj si dhe ato të kodikëve të shekullit të 10-të e të 11-të. Këto ornamente gjenden në
kapakun e sipërm, kurse kapaku i poshtëm mungon, është vënë i ri nga restauratorët e
arkivit.
Omiliet janë shpjegime rreth temave ungjillore. Në këtë tekst ka shpjegime vetëm nga Ungjilli
sipas Gjonit.
Ky kodik nuk përmban asnjë motiv dekorativ, përveç vetë shkrimit të tij, që është i bukur
(kaligrafik).
Kodiku i 12-të është një nga ata që kanë pësuar shumë dëme. Përveç kapakut të poshtëm,
i cili është zhdukur, kodiku ka shumë fletë të dëmtuara, duke përfshirë dhe pjesë të tekstit.
Prej fletës 12 deri në fletën 28 cepi i sipërm i dorëshkrimit është dëmtuar nga lagështira.
Fletët e para kanë të dëmtuar edhe tekstin. Lagështi dhe grisje vërehen deri në fletën 73. Po
kështu dhe fletët 176 e 177, 179, 185, 195, 203, 208, 210, 220, 236, 240, 247, 249, 250, 255.
Prej fletës 257 deri në fletën 268 poshtë, pergamena është kalbur dhe grisur, aq sa janë
dëmtuar dy rreshtat e parë të tekstit. Pergamena poshtë ka pësuar dëme pa prekur tekstin
në fletët 271 e 272. Fleta 276 ka një të grisur poshtë, kurse faqja verso e saj është nxirë
shumë. Edhe në fletën 277 është dëmtuar shumë teksti. Në fletët 306, 315, 321 një pjesë e
pergamenës është këputur, duke mos prekur tekstin. Ndërmjet fletës 357 e 358 është grisur
dhe hequr një fletë. Fletët 367 e 368 kanë pësuar ndotje. Prej fletës 551 deri në fletën 554, në
cepin e sipërm fletët janë dëmtuar duke prekur fundin e katër rreshtave. Prej fletës 563 është
dëmtuar rreshti i parë. Gjithashtu dhe në fletët 566, 567, 570, 572, 574, 576, 577. Në fletën
599 janë dëmtuar 4 rreshtat e fundit. Në fletën 601 është dëmtuar pjesa e fundme dhe tre
rreshta, kurse në faqen verso 6 rreshta. Dy fletët e fundit të kodikut kanë pësuar shumë
dëme, si grisje të pergamenës, duke përfshirë rreshtat e shkronjat, por dhe errësim të faqeve.
Nisur nga grafia e tekstit, ka të ngjarë që dorëshkrimi ti përkasë gjysmës së dytë të shekullit
të 11-të. Por duhet bërë krahasim me shpjegimin e Ungjillit të Gjonit, që ka shkruar Theofilakti
i Ohrit, i cili ka qenë i shquar në penë në çështjet teologjike.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 13-TË, I BERATIT*
(UNGJILL NË PERIKOPE)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 35 x 37.7 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 320.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase dhe të veshur me pllaka argjendi. Këto ruajnë dy mbishkrime.
Në të parin thuhet: Ky ungjill është punuar në kohën e Andreas e të Joanit të Papa Janit dhe
në kohën e Nikollë Anastasit dhe të Kostandinit, të bijtë e Joanit, me kontributin e tyre. Në
shënimin e dytë thuhet: ... Dhe iu kushtua tempullit të nderuar të fjetjes së Shën Mërisë, më
1729, mars 30 - me dorën e voskopojarit Filip Anastasit.
Dy kapakët prej argjendi kanë skena të punuara në reliev. Mbi kapakun e sipërm përfytyrohet
skena e ngjalljes së Krishtit për të çliruar të drejtët. Katër skenat e tjera përfytyrojnë katër
ungjillorët, secili duke shkruar ungjillin, mbi sfonde arkitekturore. Vetëm Gjoni qëndron mbi
një sfond shpelle dhe me katër figurat simbolike të profetit Daniel.
Në kapakun e poshtëm, në mes, përfytyrohet skena e fjetjes së Shën Mërisë, që duhet të
nënkuptojë vdekjen e saj. Katër figurat e tjera përfytyrojnë katër engjëj, ndër të cilët Mihaeli,
Gabrieli dhe Rafaeli. Secila figurë engjëlli është punuar në një pjesë të veçantë argjendi dhe
është e larë me ar. Këto janë mbërthyer mbi kapakun e sipërm prej argjendi. Sfondi prej
argjendi, si në kapakun e sipërm dhe në të poshtmin, është trajtuar (zbukuruar) prej linjash të
kurbëta e të rruzullta mbushur me lule të stilizuara, punuar me sovajkë në reliev. Figurat e
skenave ilustruese janë punuar me rrahje.
Në bazë të grafisë, datimi i kodikut duhet ti jetë prej shekullit të 12-të deri në fillimin e shekullit
të 12-të.
Kodiku stoliset me tri vinjeta. E para është në fletën hyrëse, e dyta në fletën 85 dhe e treta në
fletën 185. Dy të parat nuk kanë ndonjë finesë, sikurse stolisjet e vinjetave të kodikëve të
mëparshëm. Vinjeta e tretë është në formën e germës p-pi greke - vendosur në një fushë
me linja të kryqëzuara, të përkufizuara prej linjash më të holla prej ari, në formë kafazi.
Inicialet e kodikut janë të mëdha, në ngjyrë blu, përkufizuar prej linjëzash ari. Kjo u përngjan
vinjetave të vjetra, por pa finesën e tyre. Prej ari janë dhe titujt e perikopeve. Grafia është në
ngjyrë kafe, ka vlerë artistike.
Për ruajtjen e figurave të kapakëve është mirë që këto të vendosen mbi një shtresë të butë,
që të mos dëmtohen format e figurave, se janë me vlerë artistike.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 14-TË, I BERATIT*
(JETË SHENJTORËSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 22-23 x 17.3 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 150.
Teksti: Në një kolonë, me shkronja të tipit të vonë, ngjyrë kafe.
Kodiku nuk ka pasur kapakë, por i janë vënë nga arkivi.
Fletët e para mungojnë, por edhe nga fundi duhet të mungojnë disa fletë. Dy fletët e fundit
janë të errësuara. Dëme të tjera ky kodik nuk ka, veçse është shkruar në fletë pergamene që
duken si mbeturina, në shumë raste me pjesë të prera dhe prej kualiteti të dobët; duhet të
ketë shërbyer në ndonjë manastir të vobektë.
Fleta 11: Jeta e Shën Konstandinit dhe Elenës.
Fleta 12: Fillimi i mbretërimit të Konstandinit.
Fleta 20: Vizita e Konstandinit në Romë.
Fleta 21: Konstandini i madh pagëzohet nga Silvestri.
Fleta 21: Mbi vdekjen e Maksimi(li)an Galerit.
Fleta 22 verso: Konstandini i madh mund një mbretëri.
Fleta 23: Mbi qytetin bizantin.
Fleta 24: Konstandini ndërton Kostandinopojën.
Fleta 27: Mbi filozofin Efimon  Aleksandri, shenjtor ndër shenjtorët.
Fleta 28: Mbi gjithë tempujt që ka ndërtuar mbretëresha Elena.
Fleta 35: Si mendojmë për mbretin.
Fleta 44 verso: E atit tonë Teodorit të madh, igumenit të Studitit (sipas emrit të një prej
manastireve më të mëdhenj të Kostandinopojës).
Fleta 45: Fjalë mbi lindjen e Gjon Pagëzorit.
Fleta 47: Kujtime mbi profetin dhe pararendësin, apostullin dhe dëshmorin Gjon Pagëzori.
Fleta 49 verso: Logos (ligjëratë) mbi gjetjen e një dore të Gjon Pagëzorit.
Fleta 63: Fjalë mbi apostujt korifej Pjetrin dhe Palin.
Fleta 83 verso: Martirizimi i Shën Pandeleimonit.
Fleta 105 verso: Jeta dhe veprimtaria e atit tonë Simeon.
Fleta 123 verso: Martirizimi i Shën Marenës.
Fleta 130: Logos i Grigorit të Nisit, mbi protomartir Stefanin.
Fleta 138: Martirizimi i një dëshmori.
Fleta 141: Jeta dhe veprimtaria e oshënares Theoktiste.
Prej gjysmës së fletës144 verso grafia ndryshon; shfaqet një shkrim shumë i imët, që vazhdon deri në fletën 153 verso.
Sipas grafisë ky kodik duhet ti atribuohet fundit të shekullit të 11-të deri nga fundi i shekullit të 12-të.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 15-TË I BERATIT*
(KATËRUNGJILLËSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 21 x 16.5 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 256.
Teksti: Në një kolonë.
Grafia: E tipit të vonë, por shkrimi është kaligrafik, ka vlera estetike.
Eshtë shkruar me bojë në ngjyrë kafeje dhe përmban komente anësore. Këto të fundit janë
me grafi të imët të kuqe.
Titujt e perikopeve: Me shkronja kapitale ari. Inicialet janë jo shumë të mëdha, por edhe këto në ngjyrë ari. Krerët e ungjijve janë shkruar me shkronja të kuqe.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, veshur me lëkurë të stampuar me presim. Ornamenti përmban lule të çelura prej 5-6 petalesh, si dhe disa motive lineare e korniza linjëdrejta ose të gërshetuara.
Stolisja e kodikut: Në fletën fillestare të çdo ungjilli gjendet nga një vinjetë në formën e germës
p-pi greke - por pa art.
Ungjijtë janë ndarë në krerë, sipas pjesëve të ndryshme të tekstit.
Lëkura e kapakëve ka pjesë të shkëputura anash, si dhe shumë vrima për shkak të brejtjes
nga mola. Fletët 1 dhe 2 të kodikut janë errësuar mjaft. Po ashtu dhe fleta e fundit, me numër 256.
Duke u mbështetur në grafinë e bukur të kodikut, shkrimi i tij duhet ti datohet afërsisht kohës prej shekullit të 11-të deri në shekullin e 12-të.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 16-TË, I BERATIT*
(PERIKOPE UNGJIJSH)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 27.4 x 18.8 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 161.
Teksti: Në një kolonë, me 12-13 rreshta për kolonë, me grafi të tipit të vonët, shkruar
me ngjyrë kafe të errët, me pikëzime të kuqe. Titujt e perikopeve janë me shkronja kapitale të
kuqe.
Kapaku i sipërm i kodikut është prej dërrase, mbështjellë me pëlhurë prej liri, e mbuluar me
kapak argjendi, që përmban një skenë të kryqëzimit të Krishtit. Në këtë skenë, pranë kryqit,
janë këto figura: Shën Mëria, Gjoni dhe një figurë tjetër. Anash krahëve horizontalë të kryqit,
në pjesën e sipërme, ruhen dy figura engjëjsh me fletë të hapura, me krye të përkulur nga
kryqi dhe me dorën e djathtë të hapur, shenjë që mund të tregojë habitje dhe mallëngjim.
Engjëllit të anës së majtë i ruhet vetëm një fletë. Në cepin e djathtë poshtë, brenda një
medalioni, ruhet një figurë ungjillori me ungjillin në duar, në përmasa të gjysmëfigurës. Nën
këmbët e Krishtit ruhet një figurë pa brezore, duke shkulur gozhdët nga këmbët e Krishtit.
Vetë figura e Krishtit të kryqëzuar nuk ruhet. Me siguri duhet të ketë qenë dhe një figurë
engjëlli nga e majta, si dhe një figurë ungjillori tjetër po nga e majta, për simetri të kompozimit
në tërësi të skenës. Por nuk janë më. Nën kryqin e Krishtit ruhet një figurë kafke, që mund të
përfytyrohet si kafka e Adamit. Këto figura janë punuar me rrahje mbi forma dhe janë arrirë
me nivel të lartë artistik.
Kodiku në fjalë ruan vetëm një vinjetë në faqen e parë, në formë katërkëndëshi. Në fushën e
saj gjendet titulli i ungjillit. Kjo vinjetë stoliset prej linjash të trasha të kurbëta në ngjyrë blu, mbi
një sfond të kuq. Por nuk ka ndonjë vlerë të veçantë artistike.
Si grafia, ashtu dhe kapakët prej argjendi me skenën e punuar në reliev me mjeshtëri të rrallë
artistike, flasin për një vjetërsi jo më të lashtë se shekulli i 13-të.
Në skenën punuar në argjend, mbi krahun horizontal të kryqit, lexohen fjalët në reliev: Mbreti
i lavdisë. Ndërsa pranë figurës së Gjonit, me shkrim vertikal, lexohet: Joan Theologu.
Duke qenë se punimet e argjendarisë me figura në pllaka argjendi, krijuar gjatë mesjetës
paraturke, tek ne janë ruajtur fare të pakta, kapaku me skenën e kryqëzimit të Krishtit, me
figurat që përmendëm, kanë vlerë artistike dhe historike, sepse dëshmojnë për zhvillimin e
suksesshëm të arteve të aplikuara gjatë asaj periudhe mesjetare në vendin tonë.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 17-TË, I BERATIT*
(PUNËT / VEPRAT E APOSTOJVE)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 22 x 15.5 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 99.
Kodiku stoliset me një vinjetë të realizuar me ar në ngjyrë të zbehtë, në formën e
germës p-pi greke.
Grafia, duke përfshirë inicialet, është në ngjyrë kafe.
Kapakët: Janë prej dërrase dhe mjaft të dëmtuar. Lidhja e kapakëve dhe e fletëve
është cilësisht e keqe dhe e dobët.
Fletët e para të kodikut mungojnë. Nga fleta 94 deri në fund fletët janë të shkëputura / të
shqitura. Fleta e fundit është e dëmtuar, por pa e prekur tekstin; ajo paraqitet e ndotur në
shumë vende.
Shkrimi është i tipit të vonët, por ka vlerë bukurshkrimore.
Kodiku duhet të jetë i fundit të shekullit të 13-të. Datimi i tij mund të shtyhet deri në dekadat e para të shekullit të 14-të.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 18-TË I BERATIT*
(PSALMET E DAVIDIT, ME KOMENTE)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 28.5 x 23.5 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 175.
Teksti: Në një kolonë, komentet dallohen se janë me shkronja më të imëta, ngjyra
është kafe e çelët.
Grafia: E tipit të vonët
Kapakët: Mungojnë. Në mungesë të të parëve, janë vënë të rij nga restauratorët e
arkivit.
Datimi: Sipas tipit të paleografisë, me vlera artistike, kodiku duhet ti atribuohet shekullit
të 12-të.
Autori i dorëshkrimit është anonim.
Mungesat: Në fletën 1 gjendet psalmi 9, gjë që do të thotë se mungojnë psalmet paraardhëse,
prej 19. Teksti mbaron me psalmin 150.
Stolisjet: Kodiku nuk ka ndonjë figurë ilustruese dhe as dekore vinjetash ose të ndonjë aplikimi
tjetër, të ndryshëm.
Kodiku ka pësuar këto dëme: është i ndotur, sidomos në fletët 7, 19, 57, aq sa ndotja ka
arritur të zhdukë dhe tekstin. Në fletët 58, 141 verso, 123, 161, 137 verso dhe 159 shfaqet
ndotje më pak intensive. Ka ndotje edhe në fletë të tjera, duke përfshirë fletët e fundit.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 19-TË, I BERATIT*
(UNGJILL NË PERIKOPE)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat: 15.5 x 11.5 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 195.
Teksti: Në një kolonë, me shkronja të tipit të vonë, në ngjyrë kafe.
Kapakët e vjetër mungojnë. Ka kapakë të rij, të vendosur nga arkivistët.
Kodikut i mungojnë fletët e fillimit, prej fletës 1 deri në fletën 4. Këto janë dëmtuar nga brejtja
e insekteve. Në fletën 65 është prerë pergamena bashkë me tekstin, deri në rreshtin 10.
Ndërmjet fletës 143 dhe fletës 145 është këputur fleta e ndërmjetme dhe pergameni me
gjithë tekst është marrë. Kurse fleta 152 është rrudhur dhe teksti është zhdukur në thellësi
deri në rreshtin 12. Fleta 184 është dëmtuar në cepin e sipërm, duke bërë të palexueshme
pjesë të katër rreshtave. Fleta e fundit është errësuar dhe ka disa vrima, që nuk e pengojnë
leximin e tekstit.
Autori i dorëshkrimit është anonim.
Datimi duhet ti atribuohet periudhës prej shekullit të 12-të në atë të 13-të.
Nuk ka ilustrime dhe forma të tjera të artit të zbatuar.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I 20-TË, I BERATIT*
(JETËSHKRIME MARTIRËSH E SHENJTORËSH DHE TË TJERA)

Materiali: Pergamenë.
Përmasat e fletëve: 38.3 x 21-22 cm.
Sasia e fletëve: 190.
Teksti: Në dy kolona, me grafi të tipit të vonët, shkruar në ngjyrë kafe, me 34 rreshta
për kolonë, me shkrim në madhësi mesatare.
Kapakët: Prej dërrase, të veshur me lëkurë, mbi të cilën janë stampuar motive lineare,
ku formohen dhe zemra (këto vendosen në një kornizë katrore), si dhe me lule të stlizuara
shumëpetalëshe. Këto janë stampuar si në kapakun e sipërm, dhe në të poshtmin. Lëkura
është grisur ngapak nëpër qoshe, por mund të restaurohet.
Datimi: Kopjuar në shekullin e 12-të.
Autori i grafisë është anonim.
Zbukurime: Nuk ka. Inicialet janë shkronja kapitale, por të një madhësie të vogël, ngjyrë të
kuqe.
Dëmet: Fletët 1 dhe 2 janë nxirë shumë anash. Fleta 3 është ndotur shumë në 4 rreshta të
kolonës së majtë. Kodiku është dëmtuar prej shqitjes me forcë të pesë fletëve, gjegjësisht të
fletëve 11 deri 16. Fletët 108 deri 119 janë shkëputur nga lidhja, ndërsa tri fletë të tjera pas
këtyre janë gati në shkëputje. Ky dëm mund të riparohet prej libërlidhësve. Fleta 176 ka të
prerë një pjesë pergamene nga poshtë, në mënyrë horizontale, por pa e dëmtuar tekstin.
Fleta 184 e ka të prerë pergamenën në mënyrë vertikale, duke dëmtuar gjithë tekstin e kolonës
së djathtë. Fleta e fundit është errësuar mjaft, por teksti lexohet.
Kodiku përmban:
- Logos /ligjëratë, mbi një festë që lidhet me emrin e Krishtit, kolona 14, fleta 1.
- Mbi martirizimin e Niqiforit, kolona 26, fleta 8 verso.
- Martirizimi i Shën Vlashit, kolona 20, fleta 14.
- Jetëshkrimi i Shën Martinianit, kolona 52, fleta 21.
- Martirizimi i Theodhor Stratilatit, kolona 50, fleta 33 verso.
- Martirizimi i një tjetri dëshmori të kishës, kolona 29, fleta 41 verso.
- Mbi lutjen se çështë më e fuqishme se mbretëria, kolona 9, fleta 49, punë e Shën Gjon
Gojartit.
- Mbi ata që kanë fjetur me besë dhe mbi meshimet që bëhen për ta, punë e Joan Damaskinoit,
kolona 132, fleta 52.
- Tregim mbi rrjedhën e gjakut të Krishtit, kolona 14, fleta 88.
- Për një mrekulli mbi ikonën e Krishtit në qytetin Verit, kolona 14, fleta 92.
- Histori të ndryshme mbi mrekullitë që bëhen mbi ikonat, kolona 5, fleta 95.
- Mbi një mrekulli tjetër që ka ngjarë para ikonës së Krishtit, kolona 3, fleta 96.
102
- Martirizimi i 40 shenjtorëve, kolona 28, fleta 102.
- Testamenti i 40 shenjtorëve, kolona 8, fleta 109.
- Martirizimi i Shën Prokopit, kolona 78, fleta 127 verso.
- Martirizimi i Shën Pandelejmonit, kolona 53, fleta 141.
- Tregime mbi perandorin Kostandin, kolona 40, fleta 154.
- Mbi Shën Gjon Pagëzorin dhe mbi gjetjen e kokës së tij, kolona 85, fleta 170.
Në fletën 2 ruhet ky anëshkrim i vonë me shkronja të zeza: Ky libër është i (kishës) së Shën Marenës.
Në fletën 27 verso sipër ruhet ky anëshkrim: Nga Vlora arriti  (tekst i palexueshëm).
Në fletën e parë ruhen disa pjesë nga poezitë e quajtura zbritësore të vjeshtës, të shkruara
nga Stavro Xapakia (njëra ka titullin Kryqin përvijos Moisiu), këto pjesërisht të zbehta, në
ngjyrë të zezë, që do të thotë se janë të kohës osmane.
Në fletën 123 verso ruhen 6 shënime me shkronja të zeza të kohës së vonë. Në njërin prej
tyre, ai që shkruan shënimet vëren se këtë libër e mori nga ipeshkvia dhe si e lexoi ia ktheu
kishës. Të tjerat janë tekste të përdorimit kishtar, pa datë e pa nënshkrim.

----------

